
How to Leave Your Job - fecak
http://jobtipsforgeeks.com/2016/01/21/how-to-leave-your-job-preparation-resignation-and-transition/
======
taurath
This is the "common sense" advice. It doesn't apply in a lot of situations and
depends on yours. If you're quitting a startup working 60 hours a week and
have money in the bank and lots of interest elsewhere, you probably won't have
time to properly interview for a good next job. Take the time off,get to know
what it is that you really want and what your goals are, and then go for them.
There are not many times in your life in which you will have opportunities to
take breaks.

